# 4CC embryos



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here had had any luck with frozen embryos of grade 4CC or below. My wife and I have had two such embryos frozen, in addition to a 5BB one, and we have been told that most likely they won't survive the thawing process.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi I'm not able to comment on your post as this is my 1st IVF , hope it works for you . but would be interested if anyone has had success with a compacted grade C embryo? We have found out that's the grading of 2 of our Frosties not sure of the impact of them. Any advice welcome


----------

